# Where can I find this rhinestone font?



## abarber (Nov 29, 2008)

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## justkrissy (Aug 9, 2013)

I like dafont.com to find the fonts that I need. 

Hope this helps,
Krissy


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I really doubt you will find this font in rhinestones...most likely you will need to find someone to make a rhinestone image or font as a custom design...


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

abarber said:


> Any help would be greatly appreciated



Do you want it to be a typeable TTF font? or the whole font as separate letters that are ready to make templates with?


----------



## abarber (Nov 29, 2008)

The design actually says Crandall Pirates. A client bought it 8 years ago(not from me) and is now wanting to order several just like it for the ladies in her office. I would take it anyway I can get it


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

Greetings,

Let me know if you need help designing this for you. 

Here is a look at some Pirates Rhinestones I did for one of the schools I do printing for:
Girls / Ladies Spirit Wear Rhinestone Bling

Here is one with custom lettering: 

Peace, Love & Pirates Rhinestone T-Shirt

If you need help getting this design done reasonably... let me know.

Tim


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Synergy17 and The Rhinestone World both sell rhinestone fonts. I don't have the time to look through their fonts, but just go to their sites and maybe you will find one fairly close.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Chek out rhinestone alphabets as well. She has some really nice TTF fonts.


----------



## Freedom76 (Oct 28, 2010)

I am interested in rhinestone design and purchase.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you looking for software, supplies or what? You might check out these threads, they should be really helpful for finding a lot of very useful information.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t172168.html
Hope this helps!


----------

